# chef knife to cut pizza



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

I cooked a homemade pizza today - made the dough, shredded the cheese, etc.  It was awesome.

My problem and question is - my pizza cutter broke so I used my tojiro dp chef knife to cut the pizza into slices. I know this isnt its intended use and I will replace the pizza cutter but should I be concerned about the heat of the pizza causing damage to the knife and the steel? 

Anyone have any suggestions for a good pizza cutter?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Heat won't be the problem. Lack of length may be, though. Roller cutter or a 12 - 14" chef knife works good


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

No problemo - we used a 12" chef to cut pizzas exclusively back in the day.  It's faster than a cutter too and when you're cranking out 150 pies a night every little bit helps.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

If using a blade knife it is better to have one that rocks than a flat blade.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Just be careful to not accidentally twist the blade when trying to get through the crust. Depending on how you do this and your Tojiro's existing edge qualities, you may accelerate the next sharpening it needs.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Are you really serious in thinking that the heat of a pizza will hurt your chef's knife?


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

IceMan said:


> Are you really serious in thinking that the heat of a pizza will hurt your chef's knife?


Yes, I was. Being overly cautious I guess.


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

Benuser said:


> Heat will be a problem if you have a very long contact above 200C, say a few hours or so. I cut my pizza with a highly convexed vintage carbon Sheffield.


Interesting. Yeah I baked my pizza at around 430 so when it came out it was very hot. I let it sit for a minute or so before cutting it.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

bobtheman said:


> Interesting. Yeah I baked my pizza at around 430 so when it came out it was very hot. I let it sit for a minute or so before cutting it.


Benuser's tongue was in his/her cheek. I hope yours was also


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

For pizza I have a 10" cheap stainless slicer that is very thin at the edge and sharpened to a 60deg inclusive angle. Goes thru the hardest crust easy and no problem cutting on a metal baking pan with it if I'm too lazy to transfer to the cutting board.  I only did that once because I like a keen edge on all my knives, even if they don't need it.


----------

